
User Data Requests – Google Transparency Report - llambda
http://www.google.com/transparencyreport/userdatarequests/
======
hannibal5
What these documents refer to:

1\. Criminal investigations within US.

2\. National security investigations when they need NSL.

3\. Criminal investigations outside US when foreign government officials
contact Google.

There is no mention of the main goal of PRISM: national security
investigations when they apply to people from foreign countries. They don't
need NSL, because warrantless surveillance to foreign powers is allowed by
FISA.

>The presentation claims Prism was introduced to overcome what the NSA
regarded as shortcomings of Fisa warrants in tracking suspected foreign
terrorists. It noted that the US has a "home-field advantage" due to housing
much of the Internet's architecture. But the presentation claimed "Fisa
constraints restricted our home-field advantage" because Fisa required
individual warrants and confirmations that both the sender and receiver of a
communication were outside the US.

>"Fisa was broken because it provided privacy protections to people who were
not entitled to them," the presentation claimed. "It took a Fisa court order
to collect on foreigners overseas who were communicating with other foreigners
overseas simply because the government was collecting off a wire in the United
States. There were too many email accounts to be practical to seek Fisas for
all."

[http://www.guardian.co.uk/world/2013/jun/06/us-tech-
giants-n...](http://www.guardian.co.uk/world/2013/jun/06/us-tech-giants-nsa-
data)

